# rote Schnur



## rotella (18. Dezember 2009)

ich habe von einem freund gehört dass rote schnur im wasser unsichtbar ist stimmt das?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: rote Schnur*

Nein. Ab einer bestimmten Tiefe ist das rot nur nicht mehr sichtbar, aber nicht unsichtbar. Sehen kann man sie trotzdem noch.


----------



## Anglerniki (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: rote Schnur*

Das können dir wohl nur die Fische sagen:q
Also glaub nicht allles was auf der packung steht.
kann aber ja sein. Man weiß es nicht.

Edit: Misst du warst schneller


----------



## antonio (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: rote Schnur*

das rote farbspektrum wird im wasser als erstes absorbiert.
das heißt, wenn man etwas ins wasser taucht verschwindet erst rot als farbe und je tiefer es geht nach und nach alle anderen farben, wobei blau am längsten als farbe blau sichtbar bleibt.
jedoch ist der gegenstand weiterhin sichtbar nur nicht in der farbe wie wir ihn über wasser sehen.

antonio


----------



## Allerangler (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: rote Schnur*



antonio schrieb:


> das rote farbspektrum wird im wasser als erstes absorbiert.
> das heißt, wenn man etwas ins wasser taucht verschwindet erst rot als farbe und je tiefer es geht nach und nach alle anderen farben, wobei blau am längsten als farbe blau sichtbar bleibt.
> jedoch ist der gegenstand weiterhin sichtbar nur nicht in der farbe wie wir ihn über wasser sehen.
> 
> antonio


 


#r|good: wirklich gut verständlich gemacht :m


----------



## Dxlfxn (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: rote Schnur*

Komisch, bei der Schnur glaubt das jeder...und fischt dann mit roten Pilkern bei 20m...#c


----------



## Balaton1980 (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: rote Schnur*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Komisch, bei der Schnur glaubt das jeder...und fischt dann mit roten Pilkern bei 20m...#c


 
:q:q:q


----------



## chxxstxxxx (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: rote Schnur*

Konsumenten wollen belogen werden. Welcher Angler würde noch eine geflochtene Schnur kaufen wenn die reellen Durchmesser und Tragkräfte draufstehen würden?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: rote Schnur*

Ich angel fast nur noch mit roter Power Pro.
Meine Fische haben sich  bisher nicht dran gestört.


----------



## rotella (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: rote Schnur*

also ist dass richtig? von welcher welcher firma sollte die schnur denn möglichst sein?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: rote Schnur*



rotella schrieb:


> also ist dass richtig? von welcher welcher firma sollte die schnur denn möglichst sein?



Wenn die Schnur rot sein soll, wird die Auswahl ganz von alleine eng, ansonsten machen die Japaner und die Deutschen die besten Schnüre. 
Stroft hat keine rote Schnur, aber sehr gute Schnüre.
Shimano hat ebenfalls sehr gute Schnüre(Ultegra Silk Shock, Technium...).
Rote Schnüre fallen mir bloß ein: Quantum Quattron Salsa, Trabucco T- Force Carp, Sufix Feeder....


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: rote Schnur*

http://www.gigafish.de/product_info.php?info=p395_POWERLINE---RED-ROYAL---0-15mm---250m.html


----------



## Hannibal78 (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: rote Schnur*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Komisch, bei der Schnur glaubt das jeder...und fischt dann mit roten Pilkern bei 20m...#c


Das macht mich jetzt doch nachdenklich... Genauso war es nämlich beim letzten Kutterangeln. Hab alle Farben ausprobiert und nur auf rot haben die Dorsche gebissen |uhoh:


----------



## Sensitivfischer (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: rote Schnur*



Hannibal78 schrieb:


> Das macht mich jetzt doch nachdenklich... Genauso war es nämlich beim letzten Kutterangeln. Hab alle Farben ausprobiert und nur auf rot haben die Dorsche gebissen |uhoh:



Das braucht dich nicht nachdenklich machen.
Beim Kunstköderangeln ist vermutlich, die Schnurfarbe, vom Fisch aus gesehen, völlig wurscht.
Wenn durch den Köder und dessen Aktion, der Instinkt zum Beißen ausgelöst wurde, durch einen bestimmten Schlüsselreiz, dann knallt dem Raubfisch die Sicherung durch und er schnappt den Köder, ob der an nem 1mm- Stahldraht oder pink gestreifter Schnur hängt, ist dem Fisch, ab diesem Zeitpunkt, völlig Pumpe.
Von daher ist der ganze Fluorocarbonhype usw... wegen Unsichtbarkeit, alles dummes Zeug.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: rote Schnur*

[SIZE=-1]Cajun Advantage, DAM CrossPower, Berkley Trilene XT und Stren[/SIZE] gibts auch noch in Rot.


----------



## antonio (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: rote Schnur*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Komisch, bei der Schnur glaubt das jeder...und fischt dann mit roten Pilkern bei 20m...#c



was ist da komisch.
die rote farbe verschwindet als erstes , ob sie in 20 m schon komplett weg ist, kann ich dir nicht sagen.

aber der gegenstand im wasser wird dadurch nicht unsichtbar, er ist dann eben nicht mehr rot.

und wie die farbe rot von den fischen wahrgenommen wird ist auch egal.
ob er es als schwarz oder aschentonnenviolettkarriert erkennt ist vollkommen rille.

die ausgangsfrage war ob rote schnur im wasser nicht mehr zu erkennen ist.
hier ein klares nein, die schnur ist weiter zu erkennen, in abhängigkeit von wassertiefe und wassertrübung eben nur nicht mehr als rote schnur

antonio


----------



## Dorschfutzi (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: rote Schnur*

Wir waren früher in Jugoslawien tauchen und haben in 20/30m
Tiefe Drachenköpfe gejagt und wenn wir einen mit der Harpune getroffen hatten sah das Blut giftgrün aus, was uns im ersten Moment irritiert hatte.

Die Drachenköpfe waren alle dunkelbraun unter Wasser statt rot trotz sehr klaren Wasser, in der Adria kann man noch bei 40m sehr gut sehen.

Dorschfutzi


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: rote Schnur*

Moin moin,

mal so gesagt, ist die Schnurfarbe nicht völlig egal??? Ich habe meine Fische bis jetzt bei jeder Schnur gefangen, ob Mono, ob Geflo, ob transparent, blau oder neongelb, (usw)...

Meiner Meinung nach sind viele Produkte gedacht in erster Linie den Angler zu fangen. Das wichtigste beim Angeln ist doch das eigene Vertrauen in sein Gerät. Der ganze neumoderne Krams wird nie so viel Fisch fangen wie unsre Großväter mit nem Bambusstock am Wasser, eben weil die damals wussten, dass es so geht und sich nicht ständig überlegt haben: "Mensch mein Wirbel hat jetzt nur 30ct das Stück gekostet und nur die Farbe schwarz anstatt das neue Super-Mega-Hyper-Teil von der absoluten Topmarke XYZ, welches zwar das 600fache kostet, dafür aber in UV-eloximiniertem wasserblau und auch garantiert mehr Fisch fängt."

Tut mir leid für die "geringfügige" Übertreibung, ist nur ein Mittel zum Zweck 

Gruß


----------



## chxxstxxxx (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: rote Schnur*

Ich fische nur rote Schnüre letztendlich, weil ich sie abends/nachts besser sehe. Der Markenname ist mir wie bei anderem Tackle auch ziemlich egal; ich vertraue nur Sachen, die ich selbst ausprobiert und für "gut" empfunden hab.
Und jetzt bitte kein Vergleich zwischen damals und heute. Früher war alles besser; sogar die Zukunft.


----------



## Yellow (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: rote Schnur*

Es ist so wie man es hier auch schon geschrieben hat!!   Die farbigen Schnüre nimmt man um sie selber besser sehen zu können!!    Hauptsächlich beim Spinnfischen und Meeresangeln.  Zudem hat eine hellere Schnur weniger Kontrast im Wasser als zb. eine dunkel grüne.  #h


----------



## Dxlfxn (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: rote Schnur*

Bei den roten Schnüren stellt sich die Frage für mich ausschließlich bei monofiler Schnur. Und dann, wenn diese beim Spinn- oder Schleppfischen benutzt wird. Ich könnte mir auch einen Vorteil beim Karpfenangeln vorstellen - aber davon verstehe ich nichts.
Bei geflochtener Schnur ist das für mich ein ganz anderes Kapitel.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: rote Schnur*

Letzteres ist ein Irrtum wie Dir jeder Taucher bestätigen wird, weil es darauf ankommt von welcher Position aus man die Schnur sieht. Ist das gleiche Prinzip wie bei den Wobblern; da kommt auch die Binnenweisheit zu Tage das man nachts schwarze Wobbler am besten sieht, aber das stimmt nur wenn man das auf Flachläufer bezieht. Tiefläufer sieht man nachts besser wenn sie grelle Farben haben.
So ähnlich ist das bei der Schnur. Wenn man als Taucher eine Schnur _gegen das Licht_ (von unten nach oben guckt) betrachtet, dann sieht man dunklere Schnüre besser, weil der Kontrast grösser ist. Helle Schnüre sieht man aber besser wenn man von oben auf den Grund runter sieht.
Letztendlich ist es sowieso sch**ssegal, weil niemand weiß wie Fische die Farben erkennen.


----------



## Dxlfxn (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: rote Schnur*

Aber wer will schon Taucher fangen....?
Fische kommen eigentlich (bei Spinn - und Schleppangeln ) immer von unten, max auf der gleichen Fläche. Bei hellem Licht und klarem Wasser von unten kann ich mir schon einen Vorteil vorstellen. Nachts schleppe ich nicht.
Ich setze diese Schnüre demnächst bei Schleppen in der Ostsee an den flach laufenden Ködern als Hauptschnur ein. Die Vorfächer sehen wieder anders aus.
Allerdings wird in den US Boards von den dort sehr sehr reichlich vorhandenen Skippern der Trollingszene von der Wirksamkeit dieser Geschichte berichtet. Schaden wirds nicht.....


----------



## chxxstxxxx (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: rote Schnur*

Taucher sind die einzigen die sagen können wie Farben unter Wasser erkennbar sind. Verbindlich sind die Aussagen nicht, weil wie gesagt niemand weiß wie Fische die Farben wahrnehmen. Die Schnurfarbe ist letztendlich nur Marketinggeblubber um die Verkaufszahlen zu erhöhen. Erzähl dem Kunden was er hören will und er ist zufrieden.

Ich habe ~10 Jahre lang mit grüner Schnur gefischt und auch nicht weniger gefangen als wie mit der Roten.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: rote Schnur*

Ich habe ja schon in Post Nr.14 ansatzweise beschrieben, warum dem Raubfisch, die Farbe der Schnur oder die Schnur überhaupt, *beim Kunstköderangeln* wurscht ist.
Wenn beim Raubfisch der Schlüsselreiz ausgelöst und er in seinem Instinkt angesprochen wurde, hat er regelrecht einen Tunnelblick, er fokusiert in der Hauptsache den Köder.
Mal abgesehen vom Anblick von großen Sachen, wie dem Anblick seines Fängers, bringt den nix mehr vom Biss ab, was so filigran ist wie eine Schnur, da müsste man schon mit Zaunpfählen statt Schnur angeln, dass es stört.
Deswegen ist es auch z.B. sowas von Käse, beim Hechtangeln was anderes als Vorfach zu nehmen als Stahl, weil es den Fisch null stört.
Man kann das gut beobachten, wenn man beim Matchangeln z.B. auf einmal nen Hecht an seinem gerade gefangenen Rotauge hängen hat.
Nicht nur dass der Hecht aufgrund seiner nach hinten gerichteten Zähne sowieso schlecht von seiner gerade lieb gewonnenen Beute ablassen kann, er versucht es oft auch erstmal gar nicht.
Es scheint ihm nicht komisch vorzukommen, dass er Richtung Ufer gezogen wird, dass er nicht mehr bestimmt, wo es hingeht, nix. Erst ca. 5m vom Ufer weg, wenn er dich scheinbar gesehen hat, bekommt er Muffensausen und versucht von seiner Beute abzulassen, manchmal bin ich schneller und freue mich über zwei Leckerlis.
Das habe ich mehr als 20zig Mal erlebt und nicht nur mit Hechten und nicht nur beim Süßwasserangeln.
Von daher braucht die Farbe der Schnur *nur* der Angler.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: rote Schnur*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Von daher braucht die Farbe der Schnur *nur* der Angler.



Also mit der Einstellung kommen wir aus der Wirtsschaftskrise nie raus


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: rote Schnur*



antonio schrieb:


> das rote farbspektrum wird im wasser als erstes absorbiert.
> das heißt, wenn man etwas ins wasser taucht verschwindet erst rot als farbe
> 
> antonio



Auch für die Fische?

Erstaunlich nur, dass Fische z.B. in der Tiefsee Farbspektren noch wahrnehmen können, die wir mit dem menschlichen Auge gar nicht mehr wahrnehmen können ...

also warum sollen Fische rot nicht als rot sehen, auch wenn wir Menschen es so farblich nicht mehr erkennen ? ...

Die Werbung setzt das Sehen das menschliche Auge mit dem Sehen der Fische gleich und hofft dass keiner es sieht


----------



## antonio (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: rote Schnur*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Auch für die Fische?
> 
> Erstaunlich nur, dass Fische z.B. in der Tiefsee Farbspektren noch wahrnehmen können, die wir mit dem menschlichen Auge gar nicht mehr wahrnehmen können ...
> 
> ...



ich schrieb auch wie die fische es sehen wissen wir nicht.
aber eins ist fakt das lichtspektrum wird in der reihenfolge von rot nach blau  absorbiert je tiefer man kommt.
und das was wir als rot definieren verschwindet demzufolge als erstes.
die farbe rot können auch die fische ab einer bestimmten tiefe nicht mehr sehen denn wenn kein rotes licht mehr da ist geht das nicht.
als welche die farbe rot von den fischen dann wahrgenommen wird, da wird man nen fisch fragen müssen.
wie gesagt ob das nun schwarz, grün oder aschentonnenviolettkarriert ist, ist völlig rille.

antonio


----------

